# Note From Mary Palmer



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just received an email from Mary Palmer (NCMR) regarding a couple of situations.

I* am in florida right now, visiting my daughter. But on my return trip I will be carrying a 5 month old female maltese. She has a liver shunt and I am taking her back to Wisconsin for surgery from my wonderful vet. 
Just one hour before I left for the airport my phone rang. I knew I was going to be in trouble answering it, but of course I had to. then it was a mad scramble to find a place for a Mom and 2 -3 week old pups! The Dad as well. I was able to ask my vet (Dr Brian Ray) if they could be dropped off there at his hospital until I return. They agreed and the dogs will all be dropped off tomorrow. I, we are so fortunate to have him. I have no idea what I will do with 5 more dogs in my home. 
Please feel free to pass this information on, if there is anyone in Wisconsin or Northern Illinois who is interested in helping, it would be wonderful. They can contact me at this email address. , and please thank those on SM for their support*.

So if you or anyone you know in Wisconsin or Nothern Illinois has time and/or room to foster any of these wonderful Maltese, please let Mary know.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 27 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781666


> I just received an email from Mary Palmer (NCMR) regarding a couple of situations.
> 
> I* am in florida right now, visiting my daughter. But on my return trip I will be carrying a 5 month old female maltese. She has a liver shunt and I am taking her back to Wisconsin for surgery from my wonderful vet.
> Just one hour before I left for the airport my phone rang. I knew I was going to be in trouble answering it, but of course I had to. then it was a mad scramble to find a place for a Mom and 2 -3 week old pups! The Dad as well. I was able to ask my vet (Dr Brian Ray) if they could be dropped off there at his hospital until I return. They agreed and the dogs will all be dropped off tomorrow. I, we are so fortunate to have him. I have no idea what I will do with 5 more dogs in my home.
> ...


I live in NW IN, and I spent 35 years raisng orphaned wildlife babies, do you think Mary would allow me to foster the Mom and her babies? (I delivered 4 Poodle puppies, 2 years ago, and have raised orphaned new born kittens.)

Sheila


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure that she would consider it. Please give her a call and let her know that I (Lynn Sabo) told you to call her.

Thanks for your interest.

Lynn


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 27 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781814


> I'm sure that she would consider it. Please give her a call and let her know that I (Lynn Sabo) told you to call her.
> 
> Thanks for your interest.
> 
> Lynn[/B]


Thanks, Lynn. 

I will call her. Do you know if there is a "best" time to call her? Thanks for letting me use you as a referral.

Sheila


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ May 27 2009, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781815


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 27 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781814





> I'm sure that she would consider it. Please give her a call and let her know that I (Lynn Sabo) told you to call her.
> 
> Thanks for your interest.
> 
> Lynn[/B]


Thanks, Lynn. 

I will call her. Do you know if there is a "best" time to call her? Thanks for letting me use you as a referral.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila,

I don't think she's back from visiting her daughter yet, so I would wait until next week to give her a call. Normally she's home most of the time and answers the phone. I've called her in the morning, afternoon and evening and she's almost always able to answer the phone.

I do hope that she lets you foster the Mom and babies. A lot of people would be hesitant to take that responsibility on. I'm sure that one would be the most difficult to find a foster for.

Wish I lived closer and could help, but Mary knows that I at least raise a lot of money for rescue as I'm not able to take on another baby at this time. So I do what I can financially instead.

Hugs,

Lynn


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sheila -- I just emailed Mary to let her know that you would be contacting her at the beginning of next week. Let me know how it goes.

Lynn


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ May 27 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781829


> Sheila -- I just emailed Mary to let her know that you would be contacting her at the beginning of next week. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Lynn[/B]


Hi, Lynn.

I sent an e-mail to Mary at [email protected] The addy listed on NorthCentral Maltese. I realized after I asked you, the best time to call, that she is still out of town.

I gave her a lot of information about myself, and my husband. He is retired and we are both home most of the time, and we can arrange to attend different masses. (We attend mass 5 mornings a week, because we are both Eucharistic Ministers in the Catholic church.) I gave her my background with wild life fostering, etc. I gave her my phone number. I also gave her my Vets name and number and told her to feel free to call and ask him anything she wants about me.

I told her about my two Yorkies.

I would happy to take on the responsibility of Mom and her pups. I stopped doing wildlife rehab 2 years ago, and it would be a joy to have this little girl and her babies in our home.

Please keep your fingers crossed, that she considers us. I'll have to have Hubby teach me how to post pictures if she does choose us, so everyone can watch the puppies as they grow. I am really excited at the prospect! 

I have a friend that used to breed Yorkies, years ago, and I was their puppy-sitter. And it was really incredible to watch Mom with her pups. And have all of them following me around.

I am open to a home visit and anyone from Maltese Rescue visiting Mom and pups anytime. 

Sheila


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sheila, Thank you so much for volunteering to foster mommy and pups. Mary can certainly use the help. It seems more and more Maltese are coming into rescue. She just contacted me about another Malt in Florida that needs to be picked up by Friday. Owner is moving and not taking dog.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes - thank you. I know Mary's in email so she should get your message.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That sounds great - it's amazing what can be accomplished through this forum!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ May 27 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781874


> Sheila, Thank you so much for volunteering to foster mommy and pups. Mary can certainly use the help. It seems more and more Maltese are coming into rescue. She just contacted me about another Malt in Florida that needs to be picked up by Friday. Owner is moving and not taking dog.[/B]


Oh, goodness, I am more than happy to foster this little girl and her pups. I guess the bad economy is forcing owners to give up their dogs. I pray to God I am never in that position, as I would die without my girls. I really depend on them for company.

I am in such awe of the Foster Moms and Dads in this forum.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ May 27 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781878


> Yes - thank you. I know Mary's in email so she should get your message.[/B]



Thanks. Please keep your fingers crossed for me.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ May 27 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781948


> That sounds great - it's amazing what can be accomplished through this forum!![/B]



It's funny. I logged in and read the post, and I thought, "Oh, I would love to take care of this Mom and her babies", and at first, I hesitated to post, because I am not a Foster, but then, I thought, "Well, it wouldn't hurt to offer".

Maybe I am going to end up being a Foster, after all.  

Sheila


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope it works out for you, Shelia.
xoxoxo


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ May 27 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782065


> Hope it works out for you, Shelia.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Thank you so much. Everyone has been so encouraging and supportive. This evening, my husband and I were talking about it, and saying how nice it would be to have the little Mom and her babies here, and give them lots of love and attention.

Hugs,
Sheila


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784299


> so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???[/B]



As far as I know, they are at Mary's Vets. She and I were in contact via e-mail last week, and she said I sounded like a good possibilty to foster them, and I mailed my application Friday.

She said she would be back from her vacation this week.

I'll post, if I hear anything, and I'm sure one of the Fosters will post if they hear anything.

If I am not the right foster home, I won't be upset. I just want Mom and her babies in the best foster home.

Sheila


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784316


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784299





> so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???[/B]



As far as I know, they are at Mary's Vets. She and I were in contact via e-mail last week, and she said I sounded like a good possibilty to foster them, and I mailed my application Friday.

She said she would be back from her vacation this week.

I'll post, if I hear anything, and I'm sure one of the Fosters will post if they hear anything.

If I am not the right foster home, I won't be upset. I just want Mom and her babies in the best foster home.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Paws (and fingers) crossed!

Since you're in Indiana, will we see you at the picnic????????

Sweetness, Tessa (and Maggie)


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 1 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784318


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784316





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784299





> so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???[/B]



As far as I know, they are at Mary's Vets. She and I were in contact via e-mail last week, and she said I sounded like a good possibilty to foster them, and I mailed my application Friday.

She said she would be back from her vacation this week.

I'll post, if I hear anything, and I'm sure one of the Fosters will post if they hear anything.

If I am not the right foster home, I won't be upset. I just want Mom and her babies in the best foster home.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Paws (and fingers) crossed!

Since you're in Indiana, will we see you at the picnic????????

Sweetness, Tessa (and Maggie)

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Sweetness, Tessa, and Maggie,

If I am approved, when is the picnic? Am I allowed to bring the babies to show them off? 

Sheila


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784390


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 1 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784318





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784316





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784299





> so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???[/B]



As far as I know, they are at Mary's Vets. She and I were in contact via e-mail last week, and she said I sounded like a good possibilty to foster them, and I mailed my application Friday.

She said she would be back from her vacation this week.

I'll post, if I hear anything, and I'm sure one of the Fosters will post if they hear anything.

If I am not the right foster home, I won't be upset. I just want Mom and her babies in the best foster home.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Paws (and fingers) crossed!

Since you're in Indiana, will we see you at the picnic????????

Sweetness, Tessa (and Maggie)

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Sweetness, Tessa, and Maggie,

If I am approved, when is the picnic? Am I allowed to bring the babies to show them off? 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


The picnic is the weekend of June 20 & 21st.

I doubt Mary would want the puppies exposed to all those other dogs at the picnic. They are so vulnerable to deadly puppy diseases at that age.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784393


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784390





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 1 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784318





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784316





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784299





> so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???[/B]



As far as I know, they are at Mary's Vets. She and I were in contact via e-mail last week, and she said I sounded like a good possibilty to foster them, and I mailed my application Friday.

She said she would be back from her vacation this week.

I'll post, if I hear anything, and I'm sure one of the Fosters will post if they hear anything.

If I am not the right foster home, I won't be upset. I just want Mom and her babies in the best foster home.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Paws (and fingers) crossed!

Since you're in Indiana, will we see you at the picnic????????

Sweetness, Tessa (and Maggie)

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Sweetness, Tessa, and Maggie,

If I am approved, when is the picnic? Am I allowed to bring the babies to show them off? 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


The picnic is the weekend of June 20 & 21st.

I doubt Mary would want the puppies exposed to all those other dogs at the picnic. They are so vulnerable to deadly puppy diseases at that age.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, Marj.

Thanks. I had no idea the picnic was so soon. No, I wouldn't risk bringing the puppies out so soon. I wouldn't consider it until they are fully vaccinated. And even then, I'd be a nervous wreck. 

Sheila


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Shelia, I hope you'll come to the picnic even without the fosters. I haven't started fostering, but I certainly enjoyed the picnic last year and am looking forward to the one this year too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784401


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784393





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784390





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 1 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784318





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784316





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784299





> so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???[/B]



As far as I know, they are at Mary's Vets. She and I were in contact via e-mail last week, and she said I sounded like a good possibilty to foster them, and I mailed my application Friday.

She said she would be back from her vacation this week.

I'll post, if I hear anything, and I'm sure one of the Fosters will post if they hear anything.

If I am not the right foster home, I won't be upset. I just want Mom and her babies in the best foster home.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Paws (and fingers) crossed!

Since you're in Indiana, will we see you at the picnic????????

Sweetness, Tessa (and Maggie)

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Sweetness, Tessa, and Maggie,

If I am approved, when is the picnic? Am I allowed to bring the babies to show them off? 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


The picnic is the weekend of June 20 & 21st.

I doubt Mary would want the puppies exposed to all those other dogs at the picnic. They are so vulnerable to deadly puppy diseases at that age.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, Marj.

Thanks. I had no idea the picnic was so soon. No, I wouldn't risk bringing the puppies out so soon. I wouldn't consider it until they are fully vaccinated. And even then, I'd be a nervous wreck. 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila:

Picnic info is on Northcentral Maltese Rescue's web site and there are other threads on SM about it. I hope we'll see you there!

Maggie


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784415


> Shelia, I hope you'll come to the picnic even without the fosters. I haven't started fostering, but I certainly enjoyed the picnic last year and am looking forward to the one this year too.[/B]


Hi, Lynn.

Thank you, that is so nice of you. Are Yorkies welcome?

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 2 2009, 05:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784472


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784401





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jun 1 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784393





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784390





> QUOTE (maggieh @ Jun 1 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784318





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784316





> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784299





> so do we know where this mom and her babies have gone???[/B]



As far as I know, they are at Mary's Vets. She and I were in contact via e-mail last week, and she said I sounded like a good possibilty to foster them, and I mailed my application Friday.

She said she would be back from her vacation this week.

I'll post, if I hear anything, and I'm sure one of the Fosters will post if they hear anything.

If I am not the right foster home, I won't be upset. I just want Mom and her babies in the best foster home.

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Paws (and fingers) crossed!

Since you're in Indiana, will we see you at the picnic????????

Sweetness, Tessa (and Maggie)

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Sweetness, Tessa, and Maggie,

If I am approved, when is the picnic? Am I allowed to bring the babies to show them off? 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]


The picnic is the weekend of June 20 & 21st.

I doubt Mary would want the puppies exposed to all those other dogs at the picnic. They are so vulnerable to deadly puppy diseases at that age.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, Marj.

Thanks. I had no idea the picnic was so soon. No, I wouldn't risk bringing the puppies out so soon. I wouldn't consider it until they are fully vaccinated. And even then, I'd be a nervous wreck. 

Sheila
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sheila:

Picnic info is on Northcentral Maltese Rescue's web site and there are other threads on SM about it. I hope we'll see you there!

Maggie
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi, Maggie.

Thank you. If I am not fostering, we will try to be there. It sounds like fun!

Sheila


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 2 2009, 05:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784473


> Hi, Lynn.
> Thank you, that is so nice of you. Are Yorkies welcome?
> Sheila[/B]


Any dog under 20 lbs is welcome! http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltPic...nformation.html
Please consider coming; it's mind-blowing and a blast to see 100 dogs running free all over the picnic area.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 2 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784504


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 2 2009, 05:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784473





> Hi, Lynn.
> Thank you, that is so nice of you. Are Yorkies welcome?
> Sheila[/B]


Any dog under 20 lbs is welcome! http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltPic...nformation.html
Please consider coming; it's mind-blowing and a blast to see 100 dogs running free all over the picnic area.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I wish so much that I could come to the picnic, but not this year at least. But I have sent 3 big boxes of items for the raffle or for Mary to sell whenever she feels it's best. Plus, of course, I've bought tickets for the quilt.

Everyone that's going, please take lots of pics to post.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jun 2 2009, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784504


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 2 2009, 05:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784473





> Hi, Lynn.
> Thank you, that is so nice of you. Are Yorkies welcome?
> Sheila[/B]


Any dog under 20 lbs is welcome! http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltPic...nformation.html
Please consider coming; it's mind-blowing and a blast to see 100 dogs running free all over the picnic area.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds great! But if I have puppies, I cannot bring them, and I won't leave them. (I'm over-protective!)

Sheila

P.S. Need to check the Eucharistic Ministry schedule, too, to make sure I am not on schedule that weekend.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish I lived not in Maine where its a million dollars to fly anywhere and that I had more time under my belt in my new job and I would so go!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 3 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785319


> I wish I lived not in Maine where its a million dollars to fly anywhere and that I had more time under my belt in my new job and I would so go![/B]


Well, I just dropped $224.60 at the Vet this morning, so I won't make it this year either.  

Maybe we'll both get to the next one.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Everyone.

Just wanted to update everyone about the Mama Maltese and her puppies.

Mary "might" need someone else to Foster them.

I just got the word that I have a consultation with a surgeon at Rush Presbyterian in Chicago, IL on June 19th.

I've promised Mary that I will be in contact immediately after my consultation, and if it is only a minor surgery that I need, I can Foster, but if it is major, and I remain in the hospital awhile, then, of course, I cannot do it. If the hospital was local, it would be a non-issue, but I'm in Valparaiso, IN.

Mary is in a bind. The Mama had surgery this week, (I don't know what she had done) and Mary needs to get her and the puppies out of the clinic and she has 8 dogs in her home.

So, if anyone else wants to apply to Foster them, please do.

I cannot even begin to tell you what bad timing this consult is for me. (And yet, I am grateful for it.) I've already bought the pen, DH bought shower-board to protect the carpeting, I've stocked up on wee-wee pads. And I was oh-so-looking forward to having the Mama and her babies here. 

I still might be able to do it, if the surgery is minor, but Mary needs help, NOW.

Sheila


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Problem solved. Mary found a family willing to take Mama and babies.

Sheila


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 11 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789553


> Problem solved. Mary found a family willing to take Mama and babies.
> 
> Sheila[/B]



Oh that's great news. Thanks for your help and support. I'm sure Steve, and Peg, will enjoy them ~ LMAO

Just trying to give Steve a heart attack


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 11 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789558


> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 11 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789553





> Problem solved. Mary found a family willing to take Mama and babies.
> 
> Sheila[/B]



Oh that's great news. Thanks for your help and support. I'm sure Steve, and Peg, will enjoy them ~ LMAO

Just trying to give Steve a heart attack
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmm.....I think you may have succeeded in giving Steve a heart attack.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 12 2009, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789798


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 11 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789558





> QUOTE (yorkieville @ Jun 11 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789553





> Problem solved. Mary found a family willing to take Mama and babies.
> 
> Sheila[/B]



Oh that's great news. Thanks for your help and support. I'm sure Steve, and Peg, will enjoy them ~ LMAO

Just trying to give Steve a heart attack
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hmmm.....I think you may have succeeded in giving Steve a heart attack. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


How did I get in this thread...???

Naw Deb... having Snowy and her babies was a great experience and we'd probably never get that lucky again but if the situation came up, we would do it again. Heart attack or not!!


----------

